# Fishing Lottery



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Don't forget, March is the time to sign up for the fishing lottery.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Umm, that's been cancelled this year


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm in ----again---- but this is MY year


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

garhtr said:


> I'm in ----again---- but this is MY year


8th year in a row doing the lottery-maybe this is my year!!!!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Entered again. Maybe I'll get pulled in the next twenty years...

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrflusters (Mar 12, 2014)

zimmerj said:


> Don't forget, March is the time to sign up for the fishing lottery.


How do I do this fishing lottery?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I applied but my luck has to be tapped out. I've been drawn four times.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm in. Another $3.00 in the trash can!

Wes


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

mrflusters said:


> How do I do this fishing lottery?


Go to the WILD OHIO ODNR website and find the fishing section. A panel on the left side of the screen will list fishing lotteries. Click it and follow instructions. It's easy.


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

those that have been pulled before how does it work? its the first year I put in for it.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

CrappieCowboy15 said:


> those that have been pulled before how does it work? its the first year I put in for it.


You can check your status when they do the draw. It will say successful or unsuccessful. If you are successful they will mail you a letter with your fishing day. It will be either morning or afternoon.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flathead76 said:


> You can check your status when they do the draw. It will say successful or unsuccessful. If you are successful they will mail you a letter with your fishing day. It will be either morning or afternoon.


And my recommendation is, if you do get drawn, extend your time as much as possible to get the most out of the experience. If you wanted to limit out in 10 minutes or less, you can do that. I suggest walking the fishable water, pick and choose targets of opportunity (big fish). If a smaller trout takes your fly, fight hard not to set the hook. The fish will usually spit it. We used brightly colored flies we could easily see, small white streamers mostly.

I think I was in my 9th try before I was drawn. If I get picked once every 8-10 years, I'm OK with making the $24-30 donation for conservation.


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

nice. how does it work once you get there. is it you +1 what kind of rules do they have for it. I tried looking it up when I applied for it but didn't find much.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

CrappieCowboy15 said:


> nice. how does it work once you get there. is it you +1 what kind of rules do they have for it. I tried looking it up when I applied for it but didn't find much.


Your party gets the entire stretch to fish. Every fish landed must be kept. So you get to catch five fish then you have to stop fishing.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

TheCream said:


> And my recommendation is, if you do get drawn, extend your time as much as possible to get the most out of the experience. If you wanted to limit out in 10 minutes or less, you can do that. I suggest walking the fishable water, pick and choose targets of opportunity (big fish). If a smaller trout takes your fly, fight hard not to set the hook. The fish will usually spit it. We used brightly colored flies we could easily see, small white streamers mostly.
> 
> I think I was in my 9th try before I was drawn. If I get picked once every 8-10 years, I'm OK with making the $24-30 donation for conservation.


Spot on advice here. Pick a target and focus in on catching that one fish. Here's a couple pictures of my last trip a couple years ago.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> Spot on advice here. Pick a target and focus in on catching that one fish. Here's a couple pictures of my last trip a couple years ago.
> View attachment 204132
> View attachment 204133


Is there a place where you can take the fish to be gutted and filleted? I don't normally keep fish, so I have no clue.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

zimmerj said:


> Is there a place where you can take the fish to be gutted and filleted? I don't normally keep fish, so I have no clue.


That I'm not exactly sure of. I cleaned all of the fish and gave most of them to the guys that I worked with. They were always good about making sure my son had plenty of tackle in his tackle box. Think they looked forward to my kids catching stock trout more than my kids did. Everyone was happy.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

We just put them in a cooler on ice and cleaned them after we got out of there. Not sure if there was a place to do it there or not.


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

CrappieCowboy15 said:


> nice. how does it work once you get there. is it you +1 what kind of rules do they have for it. I tried looking it up when I applied for it but didn't find much.


Here is how it went for me two years ago... My uncle was picked and he was allowed to bring one guest. His invite gave us a date and time. Once they opened the gates we were all gathered around a few instructors and we received fly casting instructions for about 45 minutes with poles they provided. There were several people in attendance who had never fly fished before. We were then told the rules; 1) never step in the creek 2) if you catch it you gotta keep it. 3) you can't clean the fish here. And they cut us loose to go wherever we wanted on the grounds. The instructors helped everybody out as best as they could. Overall it was well worth the 2 hour drive for me. Learned a little about casting and got my uncle into some nice rainbows.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I won last year and went. No fly instructions, but we weren't looking for any. Ended up fishing dry flies the whole time just because it was too much fun. Plus I could target my fish and if a small one started coming for it I could get it off the water quickly before the strike. Ended up with only one small one I didn't target. Got to bring two buddies. One got a brook, but we didn't see any Browns. We were able to make it last a while by targeting big fish and playing keep-away from the little guys. Here's a couple good ones.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

So people do get drawn! I always thought it was a $3 hoax every year!! Take my money ODNR


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Runfish said:


> So people do get drawn! I always thought it was a $3 hoax every year!! Take my money ODNR


LOL. I was beginning to feel the same.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

One of my kids won last year. We were allowed 2 adults and 3 kids. Spent a couple hours cleaning the fish later that night. Wish I'd taken the next day off of work. There's actually 2 different lotteries, one for adults, one for youth. And the beginner fly clinic is a separate thing. They also hold wounded warrior events there.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

is it fly fishing only?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

No, but I think it's artificials only.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

ejsell said:


> No, but I think it's artificials only.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


You can fish anything besides live minnows or crawfish.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you could limit out on stale french fries there if you wanted to do it.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Or cheerios. Apparently that's what the kids feed them at the gate. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I actually signed up on this for kicks but I'll make sure I am throwing 10" flies!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

ejsell said:


> Or cheerios. Apparently that's what the kids feed them at the gate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I fed them 15lb of high grade grain free puppy food last month. LOL


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

TheCream said:


> I'm pretty sure you could limit out on stale french fries there if you wanted to do it.


I actually got those made out foam. Worked great for bass on the Greenbrier below a restaurant.


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

TheCream said:


> I'm pretty sure you could limit out on stale french fries there if you wanted to do it.


That's what's known as fish on the fry.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I like fryfishing. I'm pretty sure we're saying the same thing......lol......frog protection


----------



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

I used Mepps inline spinners with 3" blades and a 4" rubber minnow and could keep away from most smaller fish


----------

